# Hobbyfotografen - Treffen in Raum Bremen-Delmenhorst-Oldenburg



## Pfeiferin (11. April 2006)

Hallöchen,
suche Hobbyfotografen (natürlich auch super gerne gelernte Fotografen...), die Lust auf regelmäßigen Erfahrungsaustausch haben in Raum Bremen, Delmenhorst oder Oldenburg. So kann man vielleicht Fototouren unternehmen und die Bilder hinterher gemeinsam besprechen oder vielleicht findet sich mal ein freiwilles Model. Der eine kann vom anderen lernen, da spezielle Kurse doch recht dünn gesäht sind oder sie sind so teuer, dass manche es sich nicht leisten können.
Würde mich freuen, wenn ich euch melden würdet.

Viele liebe Grüße
Carola


PS: an den Admin: Wusste nicht genau wohin mit diesem Thread. User Treffen...wollte aber nur die Hobbyfotografen ansprechen.


----------



## MariusF (18. April 2006)

Hallo!
Hätte auch Interesse.Ich habe mit dem fotografieren gerade erst angefangen und ein paar Tipps und Erfahrungsaustausch wäre da nicht schlecht.

Komme aus dem Raum Oldenburg

Gruß Marius


----------



## ariella10 (7. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
bin grad durch Zufall auf dieses doch schon recht "Altes" Thema gestossen. 2006 ist ja schon ein bißchen her aber die Idee finde ich toll.... steht so ein Treffen überhaupt noch an bzw. kam es im letzten Jahr Zustande? Wenn Ja, wäre ich zukünfig sehr an solchen Treffen interessiert und würde mich über einen Kontakt sehr freuen!
Gruß Ariella10


----------



## HF69 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben...

habe gerade durch Zufall auf dieser Seite vorbeigeschaut, weil auch ich eine begeisterte Hobbyfotografin bin. Ich suche Gleichgesinnte aus dem Raum Oldenburg, die Lust auf gelegentliche Treffs und Unternehmungen im Bereich Fotografie haben zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch usw.... Wenn ihr Interesse habt, schaut doch mal auf meiner Homepage http://www.flashline24.com vorbei.

Grüizi 

die Heike....


----------



## Pfeiferin (19. Juni 2008)

Hallöchen,
habe dir über deine website was geschickt...
viele liebe grüße
carola


----------

